# Sepia Babies



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

hears some of the newest litter from the sepia foxes from sarah. I kept back a PEW out of intress, i dont realy need her and she will prob go to the petshop but its suprising to see the size diffrence between her and her litter mates. It looks like i got no normal foxes just all sepia and dont know yet if any are foxes or not untill the belly fur comes in.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

That's one big baby!

Funnily enough I put a chocolate tan doe to one of my Blackthorn Stud bucks, and got five white or very pale youngsters, with not a fox in sight. I'm hoping that the pet shop in Liskeard decide they need some more of my mice in a couple of weeks time as mine are not much use to me either.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, that choc tan must be carrying some other c dilute id guess.
i knew id get mostly more sepias but was hoping for at least one normal fox, i only got about 3 pew out of 2 litters one have 13 and the other had 12. Kept 8 in total. These were sarahs project to improve type and im hoping to carry it on.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good


----------

